# jenny cogió su piolet



## carlosjpc (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

También el peso del cachalote ayudará a que sea mayor la caída.


----------



## Nicors (30 Nov 2022)

Rojos matandose entre ellos, que alegría mañanera joder.


----------



## Trainspotting (30 Nov 2022)

Pena del señor Roca cuando asome el pandero, si ya defeca al hablar, lo que soltara al......


----------



## LionelHutz (30 Nov 2022)

Las feministas que dijeron que los hombres no pueden ser feministas, solo aliades; que no pueden hablar en los debates, solo escuchar; que deben dejar suspuestos libres para que ellas los puedan ocupar. Deberian llevar esa idea mas alla y pedir que los hombres no voten a partidos feministas, que no se presenten en listas feministas y que no tengan relaciones sociales con feministas.


----------



## supercuernos (30 Nov 2022)

Si tan cojonudamente ven el privilegio de ser hombre que se cambie de sexo. Ah no, de estas ninguna se atreve a dar el paso.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Nov 2022)

Un "hombre de izquierdas" es un onvreciyo maricón comesojas que pisotea su propio honor y dignidad por la remota posibilidad de golerle el asqueroso coño a alguna gorda feminista hijadelagranputa como la que habla en ese vídeo.

Semejante ser indigno, aborto humano, escoria inferior, merece ser pisoteado, despreciado y masacrado. Tanto por los hombres de bien como por las mujeres (de bien o no).

Por lo tanto está bien que la nauseabunda gorda sebosa feminista hijadelagranputa ataque a los manginas emasculados "hombres" de izquierdas.

Me nutre.


----------



## computer_malfuction (30 Nov 2022)

Sarna con gusto...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Nov 2022)

Es una completa analfabeta y lo demuestra con su soberbia.


----------



## Lumpen (30 Nov 2022)

“Ser de izquierdas” en España, siendo hombre, es sinónimo de retraso mental.


----------



## nelsoncito (30 Nov 2022)

Buenísimo. Vaya repaso ha dado la gorda a los repugnantes huelebragas izquierdosos. Ha dejado claro que las manginas progres también serán exterminadas por viogen cuando llegue el momento.

A ver qué piensan los rojosdeputa del foro:

@Malditos Bastardos, @Turgot, @Cygnus Saint, @xicomalo y @Manero empaque


----------



## Albion (30 Nov 2022)

Contra los hombres. Punto. Si pudieran nos exterminarían. 
Y que haya todavía gente que vote a esta panda.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (30 Nov 2022)

El escalón más bajo de una sociedad, el subnormal que vota a la izquierda, para sorpresa de nadie.


----------



## Evander Holyfield (30 Nov 2022)

Si como dicen las feminazis de mierda ser hombre es un privilegio, si los hombres han dominado a las mujeres, si las mujeres necesitan medidas de discriminación 'positiva' para meter la cabeza en todos los ámbitos de la sociedad...entonces están diciendo claramente que las mujeres son INFERIORES a los hombres.


----------



## wopa (30 Nov 2022)

Da vergüenza ajena. ¡¡Y pensar que esta gorda es secretaria de Estado...!! ¿Eso es un discurso "de Estado"? -"Joder tío, ya te vale colega, tu puto privilegio, sabeeees?...". No tienen vergüenza. Son unos payasos, unos ignorantes, unos catetos... Te tienes que reír. Y esta foca se lleva 10k al mes con coche oficial.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Nov 2022)

Espero que después de esa entrevista alguien le hiciese alguna pregunta en inglés o en francés para comprobar que se ha tirado el pisto, ya que:

-Habla español justito y básico
-No tiene comprensión lectora, no entiende lo que lee
-DIce un montón de tonterías impropias de un "intelectual"


----------



## carlosjpc (30 Nov 2022)

detecto algo de womansplaining en su intervención. En el fondo le cabrea que tengan menos testosterona que una babosa, pero se ha cortao.


----------



## Vana Kala (30 Nov 2022)

Llevan 10 anyos comiéndose el coco para hacer la ley desde su último viaje a Nueva York hace unos meses. Y qué formas tan grotescas; si quieren comportarse como un hombre podrían elegir otro perfil.


----------



## Kabraloka (30 Nov 2022)

esta "señora" lo único que defiende es su SUELDAZO, porque sabe en el mercado laboral no tendría ni la más mínima oportunidad de sobrevivir.

Qué asco. Pero efectivamente, la culpa es de sus votantes. Probablemente tengan una necesidad de insultos... cada uno tendrá su necesidad diaria de fetichismo.

Pero en esencia, esta hará lo que sea por mantener su puesto. Lo que sea. Con gran amplitud de boca.


----------



## McLovin (30 Nov 2022)

Eso que describe hablando como una pija del barrio de Salamanca no es un hombre de izquierdas, es un cuñao de bar y los hay en todas partes. 

La izquierda también es superioridad moral, este vídeo es una muestra de lo podridos que están: se creen superiores a todo, por encima del bien y del mal y mejores que todo el mundo. DAN ASCO.


----------



## DUDH (30 Nov 2022)

Es decir que la ley que rebaja penas está bien hecha, pos fale. Que le den 3 donuts.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (30 Nov 2022)

Esta tía no tiene abuela que le diga lo lista que es (probablemente se la halla comido).


----------



## pepe01 (30 Nov 2022)

Pues para llevar 10 años estudiando el tema de como proteger la ley de libertad sexual, parece que la habéis cagado pero bien, no? preparadita?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Nov 2022)

Parece que en esa mesa no están todes muy de acuerde:


----------



## Pacoviejas (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## cortijero92 (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Ya lo dijo el fary, la mujer detesta al hombre blandengue(hombre de izquierdas) y moja las bragas con el hombre fascista.


----------



## racalmatt (30 Nov 2022)

Que sirva como ejemplo para esos "hombres de izquierdas", que tengan bien clarito cuál va a ser su sitio con éstas gobernando.
Ala...a seguir votando a la sinistra


----------



## Glebadepus (30 Nov 2022)

El principal culpable de toda esta mierda, no es otro que el psicopata de Pedro Sánchez, ya que con su afán de ser presidente del gobierno a toda costa, dio visibilidad a un grupo parlamentario que estaba ya en las últimas. Él es el verdadero culpable de darles visibilidad. Que no se nos olvide nunca.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Nov 2022)

Nutritivo, me voy a engordar como la PAM


----------



## JoseII (30 Nov 2022)

Su materia grasa es más grande que su discernimiento


----------



## rondo (30 Nov 2022)

Que grande es el karma


----------



## Gorkako (30 Nov 2022)

Defiende su cuenco de pienso con una agresividad feroz #pormichiringuitomaaato!


----------



## Furymundo (30 Nov 2022)

a toda esta gente la vamos a tener que ingresar DE POR VIDA
en caso de rebelarnos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Nov 2022)

Me parece estupendo que animen a sus votantes a no votarles. Bien Kirby Pam, más intervenciones como esta hacen falta.


----------



## carlosjpc (30 Nov 2022)

Glebadepus dijo:


> El principal culpable de toda esta mierda, no es otro que el psicopata de Pedro Sánchez, ya que con su afán de ser presidente del gobierno a toda costa, dio visibilidad a un grupo parlamentario que estaba ya en las últimas. Él es el verdadero culpable de darles visibilidad. Que no se nos olvide nunca.



Esto viene de antes y es a nivel mundial. ZP y su vasalla la aido que luego se exportó a la onu para internacionalizar el tema fueron los primeros que siguieron el dictado. Esto se ordenó y orquesto desde muy arriba


----------



## Euron G. (30 Nov 2022)

Que alguien le regale un libro de Schopenhauer, por favor, que se ve que en su carrera filosófica de pinta y colorea no debió tratarlo mucho.

_ “Sólo el aspecto de la mujer revela que no está destinada ni a los grandes trabajos de la inteligencia ni a los grandes trabajos materiales”. 

"La mujer representa una especie de capa intermedia entre el niño y el hombre."_

Esta gran pensadora cumple a la perfección los dos aforismos.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (30 Nov 2022)

Pues ha hecho una buena descripción de lo que son los hombres de izquierdas. Personajes que piensan que saben como funciona la sociedad y que en realidad son unos indigentes mentales con ínfulas de intelectualidad.


----------



## todoayen (30 Nov 2022)

Rabiad, fachas, es la España que queremos, no queremos técnicos, queremos charlatanes, demagogos y ladrones,como Argentina.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Nov 2022)

Pues a mí me parece bien que humillen profundamente al betazo votante de Unidas PODEMOS. Eso demuestra que, por mucho que se esfuercen, nunca van les van a respetar porque las bolleras de UP odian a los hombres: a TODOS los hombres.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## dirdam (30 Nov 2022)

Por una vez estoy de acuerdo con ella, no hay nada más betilla, huelebragas y que se merezca el desprecio de una mujer que un aliade.


----------



## rsaca (30 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que lo que realmente necesita esta es que le den un buen poyazo para relajarla.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

ME NUTRE


----------



## NXT (30 Nov 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Pues para llevar 10 años estudiando el tema de como proteger la ley de libertad sexual, parece que la habéis cagado pero bien, no? preparadita?



¿Cagada? No estoy tan seguro de ello. Piénsalo bien, se llama *Ley Orgánica 10/2022 de garantía integral de la libertad sexual*, y lo que logra es poner en libertad a agresores sexuales.

Coñas aparte, sabían de sobra que la nueva ley reducía las penas, ya que se les avisó en repetidas ocasiones. Quizá lo único que no esperaban es que se aplicara retroactividad, que es lo que realmente evidencia esta reducción de penas, aunque sobre ésto también se les avisó.


----------



## ENRABATOR (30 Nov 2022)

Los hombres que voten eso se merecen todo lo que les pase, y de hecho les esta pasando. Me nvtre


----------



## Sigpac (30 Nov 2022)

Habla de Gramsci, cuando hace tres minutos pensaba que era nombre de tarta.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (30 Nov 2022)

El colesterol es heteropatriarcal


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Buenisimas las caras que pone Carla Pajotes


----------



## Th89 (30 Nov 2022)

A cargar sacos de cemento, vaga parásita.

Y encima para como es una gorda, a ver si se recorta el pienso.


----------



## FOYETE (30 Nov 2022)

Esa pseudo mujera tiene que ser insoportable, encima cetácea. Pobre de aquel que haya decidido aguantarla.
Siempre le quedarán los gatos.


----------



## Karlb (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dragón Asesino (30 Nov 2022)

El hombre de izquierdas debería desaparecer


----------



## PLS--palasaca (30 Nov 2022)

¿Habla de Sabina? ¿Del Bosé? ¿Del Quequé?

¿A quién se está dirigiendo?


----------



## DUDH (30 Nov 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que realmente necesita esta es que le den un buen poyazo para relajarla.



Esta, como muchas otras, con 20 años y 20 kg menos, si atrayese a algún hombre se le acababa la tontería


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (30 Nov 2022)

Es que a los manginazos no los respeta nadie. Yo siempre voy con la cabeza alta y nunca oculto mi ideología, trato a los wokes y a los rojeras como la mierda que son, hago comentarios machistas, homófobos y xenófobos en mi día a día etc. Pero aun así, no es la primera vez que alguna tipa perroflauta me tira los trastos y me dice que aunque no está de acuerdo con mi forma de pensar, le parezco un tío interesante y que quiere conocerme mas a fondo. Lógicamente siempre las mando a tomar por el culo ya que habiendo putas a 50 euros me sobran todas las civiles.

Yo creo que aunque pongan a parir a los tíos "fachas", en realidad mojan las bragas cada vez que se topan con uno de ellos, mientras desprecian a los onvrecillos aliades de izquerdas.


----------



## silent lurker (30 Nov 2022)

Ay, Pam, Pam.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (30 Nov 2022)

La PAM va a hacer PUM como siga engrosando hechuras.


----------



## JoseII (30 Nov 2022)

Música que van a prohibir en breve


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



gentuza que llevan desde el 1991 destrozando la izquierda, hoy un chiste


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



El Bertrand es lo mejor que Vox ha traído, es un Dios jajaja


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Nov 2022)

Jenny se comio el piolet.


----------



## Rigreor (30 Nov 2022)

Qué asco de gorda. Está provocando todo el cambio climático ella sola.


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Nov 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el fary, la mujer detesta al hombre blandengue(hombre de izquierdas) y moja las bragas con el hombre fascista.



Este vídeo merece hilo propio.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (30 Nov 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


>



Vaya, un Carlos Palomino de saldo. Así no se convertirá en mártir.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Desconozco quien esa es gorda, pero su huella de carbono tiene que ser una cosa grande.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (30 Nov 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Poned gif de pollazo en la boca



Mejor de brazo de gitano.


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Nov 2022)

No digáis que la rellena esta no está dando y va a dar juego .Va apareciendo cada vez más, le gusta estar en el candelabro. Que esperpento! Señor llévame pronto, lo repito.Berlangaaaaaa


----------



## Decipher (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Lo malo de ser progre es que estás en la zona 0 del progresismo.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Nov 2022)

Sinceramente creo que, por encima de todo, estamos ante un evidente problema de inmadurez, queda claro que es muy difícil pasar de ser delegada de curso del colegio o la facultad, a estar en un ministerio.


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> Esto viene de antes y es a nivel mundial. ZP y su vasalla la aido que luego se exportó a la onu para internacionalizar el tema fueron los primeros que siguieron el dictado. Esto se ordenó y orquesto desde muy arriba



Hombre lo hicimos nosotros en Wasington.Menudos elementos que ponemos jojojojo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo malo de ser progre es que estás en la zona 0 del progresismo.



Que pagada de si misma esta la tipa.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Nov 2022)

Pero a día de hoy existe algún hombre de izquierdas?


----------



## carlosjpc (30 Nov 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Hombre lo hicimos nosotros en Wasington.Menudos elementos que ponemos jojojojo



sabía que estabas en el ajo, lo de coger a mr bean para que no sospecharamos una jugada maestra, chapeau.


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Nov 2022)

Que remeis esclavos y dejad a la rellena con sus milojas de nata.Nos va a dar días gloriosos, casi merece la pena los emolumentos que recibe.Hdlgp.No queríais democracia? Pues dos tazas, a Kissinger le gusta mucho la Pam.En unos años está de asesora de la ONU.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya cachalote


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> También el peso del cachalote ayudará a que sea mayor la caída.



Estos volúmenes pueden llegar a hundir un barco mércante, cuidado pues!! Espero que se tomen las medidas de precaución adecuadas, incluyendo el uso de termobáricas, si fuere necesario


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Que @xicomalo disfrute de lo votado

Que cuando le den latigazos no intente justificar que él votó a Kodos


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Nov 2022)

Una vez más tengo que insistir: el piolet se usó para cargarse al Trosko original. Entre troskos no tiran de piolet, si acaso de escisión y nueva internacional.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Nov 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rojos matandose entre ellos, que alegría mañanera joder.



Tómate el Risperdal.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (30 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Una vez más tengo que insistir: el piolet se usó para cargarse al Trosko original. Entre troskos no tiran de piolet, si acaso de escisión y nueva internacional.



Menudas escisiones se curraba el tito Beria.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (30 Nov 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> El escalón más bajo de una sociedad, el subnormal que vota a la izquierda, para sorpresa de nadie.



Por debajo incluso de vosotros?? Joder, ese insulto es insuperable.

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## Cygnus Saint (30 Nov 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rojos matandose entre ellos, que alegría mañanera joder.



Ufff me alegro por vosotros, que después de lo de Olona estabáis como cabizbajos

Ánimo!!!


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (30 Nov 2022)

Los votantes progres les gusta ser insultados y meados en la cara.


----------



## Desencantado (30 Nov 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Si tan cojonudamente ven el privilegio de ser hombre que se cambie de sexo. Ah no, de estas ninguna se atreve a dar el paso.



A alguna le tendrían que implantar una trompa de elefante para que armonizase con su volumen.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (30 Nov 2022)

¿Ha dicho que han estado una década planificando la chapuza de ley?

Si es que, de donde no hay para sacar...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Nov 2022)

jojojojojojojojojojojojo pero la puta gorda bollera esta quien coño se piensa que es ????


jojojojojojojojojo


----------



## BogadeAriete (30 Nov 2022)

No hay escaños, puestos de Libre designacion y chiringuitos para todos los protoizmierdosos. Aupadas arriba, las mujeras pioletearan sin miramientos a los machos por su papo morado para medrar. 10 años mas ya acabamos en campos de exterminio para cromosomicos XY.


----------



## jolu (30 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> “Ser de izquierdas” en España, siendo hombre, es sinónimo de retraso mental.



Es como ser negro y del Ku Klux Klan


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

vais vais quita bicho


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> vais vais quita bicho
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277644




Esos pantalones también son machistas porque le oprimen mucho.

¿Cómo no les da vergüenza salir así a la calle?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Esos pantalones también son machistas porque le oprimen mucho.
> 
> ¿Cómo no les da vergüenza salir así a la calle?



Eso puede estallar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Hannibaal (30 Nov 2022)

Esta clase de subseres como la gorda del video, creo que sin quererlo nos van a hacer un favor a los que odiamos el actual sistema político y de valores, lo están llevando tan al extremo que sus defensores van a provocar su destrucción, en algún momento tanta tensión social, tanta traición y tanta idiocia van a provocar un estallido, en ese momento es cuando la verdadera alternativa debe estar preparada.


----------



## Aeneas (30 Nov 2022)

Tengo la sensación de que se mete con los hombres para quitarse el estigma de que su jefa ha llegado a donde está encamándose con uno.


----------



## Cognome (30 Nov 2022)

Es que el fanatismo consiste en eso: en _no ser nunca suficientemente _rojo, feminista, vegano, animalista, maricón, por eso los fanáticos se acaban asesinando y rajando entre ellos siempre. 
Puede verse en Cataluña y dentro de Podemos, donde tratan de rapartir carnés, de quién es el verdadero podemita o catalanista.


----------



## Eigentum (30 Nov 2022)

Jojojojojo pero que tia más subnormal


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (30 Nov 2022)

Si no vierais sus televisiones, escucharas sus radios ni leyerais sus periodicos, para empezar ni os enterariais de las chorradas que dicen, no tendrían manera de llegar a vuestras cabezas, y nadie les haría ni puto caso. Se lo pondríais díficil al sistema, pero así, repitiendo como loros sus mongoladas, le hacéis el trabajo solos.


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Nov 2022)

Brutal


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Nov 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Si tan cojonudamente ven el privilegio de ser hombre que se cambie de sexo. Ah no, de estas ninguna se atreve a dar el paso.



Me lo has quitado de la boca. En el fondo envidia cochina por nacer con chocho. Me juego que si hubiera nacido tio seria mas machista que Maluma


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Nov 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> esta "señora" lo único que defiende es su SUELDAZO, porque sabe en el mercado laboral no tendría ni la más mínima oportunidad de sobrevivir.
> 
> Qué asco. Pero efectivamente, la culpa es de sus votantes. Probablemente tengan una necesidad de insultos... cada uno tendrá su necesidad diaria de fetichismo.
> 
> Pero en esencia, esta hará lo que sea por mantener su puesto. Lo que sea. Con gran amplitud de boca.



Reponedora en el Clarel


----------



## Diablo (30 Nov 2022)

Asco de cachalote.


----------



## kyohan (30 Nov 2022)

¿A cuánto dice que cobra la hora?


----------



## wintermute81 (30 Nov 2022)

Disfruta lo votado.


----------



## Guano For Life (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chatarrero (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Insultar a tus votantes no parece un gran plan, no se, llámame loco.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (30 Nov 2022)

Casi no ceno, pero esta ya empieza a ser muy visto, y ya lo anticipo El Fari, la mujer no respeta al hombre BLANDENGUE, al planchabragas, se aburre de este y lo trata como a un trapo.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Nov 2022)

Hostia puta.
Si además de gorda es subnormal.


----------



## el segador (30 Nov 2022)

Es su secta y se la folla como quiere.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Hostia puta.
> Si además de gorda es subnormal.



Y progre y fea.
Si dios existe se ha cebao con ella.


----------



## el segador (30 Nov 2022)

Tratándose de ultraizquierda es normal que se caguen en la mitad de sus votantes y lo vean tan normal.


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Esta es un alto cargo político o una monologuista de tiktok????


----------



## pepinox (30 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Joder, me encanta esta mierda.

Y me parece bien: a los huelebragas que les ríen las gracias a las feminazis, todo el desprecio que reciban les están bien empleado; incluido el desprecio de las propias feminazis a quienes ríen las gracias.

QUE SE JODAN.


----------



## Castellano (30 Nov 2022)

Soy hombre y de izquierdas. Afortunadamente no soy esa memez woke inventada por el liberalismo capitalista para desclasarnos socialmente, llamada progre

Y si, soy superior intelectualmente a esa foca, que de izquierda no tiene nada, como casi todas las feministas, que anteponen su género a la clase social.

Así que se vaya a defender a la Botina o a la Koplowitz la puta morsa infollable ,que mientras algunos hombres de izquierdas no progres todavía creemos en la verdadera lucha de clases


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Nov 2022)

Me nutre que humillen mas aun a esos manginas de mierda


----------



## tothewebs (30 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Soy hombre y de izquierdas. Afortunadamente no soy esa memez woke inventada por el liberalismo capitalista para desclasarnos socialmente, llamada progre
> 
> Y si, soy superior intelectualmente a esa foca, que de izquierda no tiene nada, como casi todas las feministas, que anteponen su género a la clase social.
> 
> Así que se vaya a defender a la Botina o a la Koplowitz la puta morsa infollable ,que mientras algunos hombres de izquierdas no progres todavía creemos en la verdadera lucha de clases



ahh la verdadera lucha de clases,claro claro, lo de siempre en estos casos


----------



## lucky starr (30 Nov 2022)

Que asco de morsa.

VIVA VOX


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Nov 2022)

siempre dicen el mismo puto sermón sin decir nada. Igual que los curas.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Nov 2022)

Se devoran a sí mismos a ver si hay suerte pillan algo


----------



## charofilia (1 Dic 2022)

la gordi está en el punto más alto de la montaña rusa
pero nunca pasará de ahí


----------



## SPQR (1 Dic 2022)

O de extremo masoquismo, físico y espiritual.



Lumpen dijo:


> “Ser de izquierdas” en España, siendo hombre, es sinónimo de retraso mental.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Dic 2022)

Tonto el obrero de derechas


----------



## Honkytonk Man (1 Dic 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



No va a haber ninguna hostia, si gana la "derecha" (considerando una victoria del PP -centro-, con VOX como segundo -centro derecha-), será por los pelos y vigilando los colegios a saco para que los rojos no hagan un Trump, un Bolsonario, un Boric, o cualquiera de todos esos presidentes panchitos que han ganado por pocas décimas.

Ojito.

Los votantes de la izquierda nos subnormales, no le des más vueltas.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (1 Dic 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No digáis que la rellena esta no está dando y va a dar juego .Va apareciendo cada vez más, le gusta estar en el candelabro. Que esperpento! Señor llévame pronto, lo repito.Berlangaaaaaa




Deseando estoy que nos dé días de gloria.

En el fondo, como ella misma dijo en una entrevista, quiere _sentirse deseada:_


----------



## machotafea (1 Dic 2022)

A FREGAR CETÁCEO!!!!!!!


----------



## reconvertido (1 Dic 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



¿Quién es la gorda de mierda pintada como una payasita?
Lo pregunto en serio.

¿Quién es la delgadita con risa histriónica pero follable?
Lo pregunto en serio también.
Ya me han respondido.
Es INFOLLABLE.
Aún más que su jefa.


----------



## JUANCHI (1 Dic 2022)

la psicología femenina es así: ellas son especiales, ellas son las mejores

y cuando digo ellas, no me refiero a todo el colectivo, sino a cada una de ellas en concreto: por eso siempre acaban a pioletazos, a bolsazos, llamando mosquita muerta o puta a la que les puede hacer sombra

tienen un EGO enorme y en el pecado llevan la penitencia


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Dic 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> “Ser de izquierdas” en España, siendo hombre, es sinónimo de retraso mental.



Yo voy más allá, en España NO HAY IZQUIERDAS!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## JUANCHI (1 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo voy más allá, en España NO HAY IZQUIERDAS!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



No se pueden tener amigos rojos

Tienen un gen psicópata


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Dic 2022)

Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Paisdemierda (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya zurullos de cachalote tiene que soltar.


----------



## Elvensen (1 Dic 2022)

Rojo come rojo


----------



## Chuchus (1 Dic 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Me dan ganas de encerrarlas en casa y que no tengan ni derecho a voto ni derecho a propiedad


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Dic 2022)

A ver. El rorcual este lo primero que tiene que hacer es aprender a respirar por el espiraculo. 

Vaya galimatias, joder!!!.

Ni ella misma es capaz de enhebrar la sarta de gilipolleces que suelta


----------



## Maerum (1 Dic 2022)

Gorda de mierda.


----------



## Javiser (1 Dic 2022)

Decía mi abuelo que los rojos perdieron la guerra porque en el frente les llegaban mas balas por la espalda que por el frente .


Veo que no han cambiado las costumbres, y que el peor enemigo de un rojo es otro rojo


----------



## Javiser (1 Dic 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> “Ser de izquierdas” en España, siendo hombre, es sinónimo de retraso mental.



Bueno, siendo mujer también es sinónimo de retraso mental . Mira, en eso sí que hay igualdad, da igual tú sexo, que si eres rojo eres retrasado


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (1 Dic 2022)

Pues yo bajo la rosca del volumen a cero, y hoygan, que quieren que LOS diga, asi para un apaño melafo rápido y con desprecio


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (1 Dic 2022)

Es licenciada en Filosofía por la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela.2 En 2014 realizó un máster de Creación e Investigación en Arte Contemporáneo en la Universidad de Vigo.3 

Pamllenato sabe de leyes lo mismo que yo se de bragas XXXXXL. La única diferencia es que ella lo ha demostrado en la practica.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (1 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Pues yo bajo la rosca del volumen a cero, y hoygan, que quieren que LOS diga, asi para un apaño melafo rápido y con desprecio


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Quién es la gorda de mierda pintada como una payasita?
> Lo pregunto en serio.
> 
> ¿Quién es la delgadita con risa histriónica pero follable?
> Lo pregunto een serio también.



Creo que la delgadita es un travelo.
Cuidado pues.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Creo que la delgadita es un travelo.
> Cuidado pues.



Corregido.

Gracias por avisar del mmm cambio de tendencia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Supongo que la gorda llevará una dieta vegana y de cultivos sostenibles, no? 

Lo digo para poder justificar luego el pedirle a los demás que reduzcan su huella de carbono


----------



## Beholder (1 Dic 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


>



Puto ASCAZO DE TÍA.

INFOLLABLE NO. LO SIGUIENTE.

Solo su tono de voz es un repelente sexual.


----------



## Sietebailes (1 Dic 2022)

El islam es nuestra salvación.


----------



## Karma bueno (1 Dic 2022)

*El gobierno catalán promueve la masturbación, el consumo de pornografía y el sexo oral en un programa escolar dirigido a niños de entre 3 y 12 años*





G. Moreno.- Un programa sexual en las escuelas catalanas promueve la masturbación, el consumo de pornografía entre niños de ocho años, el sexo oral entre adolescentes de 12 años y juegos que intentan desvincular la asignación de género de los genitales ya está en un millar de centros educativo.
Los docentes están obligados a dictar el “taller de sensaciones” a los alumnos de segundo ciclo de Educación Infantil (de 3 a 5 años), así como a los estudiantes de tercer y cuarto curso de Educación Secundaria Obligatoria (ESO), cuyas edades oscilan entre los 12 y 16 años. En las guías se recomienda que haya «música tranquila» y permitir la utilización de objetos del aula, como plumas, telas o cepillos, para «acariciar o masajear a algún otro niño del grupo».


----------



## dragon33 (1 Dic 2022)

Me la fo aunque tenga paja por cerebro.


----------



## Teofrasto (1 Dic 2022)

Tener secretarias de estado que se expresen públicamente así, indica la degradación a que ha llegado este país llevando a puestos de responsabilidad política a auténticas locas


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (1 Dic 2022)

Realmente se creen sus propias mentiras y ademas bastante convencidos... yo creo que a esta gente que estan tan metidos en las instituciones y prensa la unica manera de acabar con ellos es quitandoles la financiacion, algo muy dificil, recordemos que quien los puso fue el psoe, estaban practicamente muertos ya con menos votos que vox.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Dic 2022)

Esta es tonta. Parece que salió de la universidad ayer.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (1 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Creo que la delgadita es un travelo.
> Cuidado pues.



Pues aqui en este floro para más de uno de dos y me temo que de de tres precisamente ESO es lo que les da interés por el sujeto-sujeta-sujete.
Que hay mucho vicio hombre


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *El gobierno catalán promueve la masturbación, el consumo de pornografía y el sexo oral en un programa escolar dirigido a niños de entre 3 y 12 años*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo se nota que gobierna *ERC    

*


----------

